# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  كارثة القديح (حريق القديح) مآتم الزفاف المفجع

## العقرب المغامر

كارثة القديح (حريق القديح) مآتم الزفاف المفجع
طلت علينا قبل أيام الذكرى السنوية التاسعة لحادثة حريق القديح المفجع (العرس الدامي) والذي راح ضحيته الكثير من الضحايا الأبرياء معظمهم من النساء والأطفال..
حريق القديح المفجع

هوية الحدث:

ـ الحادثة: حريق في الخيمة المعدة لجلسة النساء في زفاف لعائلتي المطرود وأبو الرحي.

ـ تاريخ الحادثة 15 / 4 / 1420هـ.

ـ وقت وزمان الحادثة 10,40 دقيقة مساءاً.

ـ منطقة الحادثة قرية القديح بالقطيف.

ـ عدد الضحايا اكثر من (76) حالة وفاة وأكثر من أربعمائة حالة إصابة.

ـ أغلب الضحايا والمصابين من النساء والأطفال.

ـ أكثر من مائة وعشرون حالة دخلت المستشفى في غرف العناية المركزة.


مقدمة:

قبل تسع سنين..وفي مثل هذه الليلة كانت العروس (كريمة أبي الرحي) تتجهز لليلة العمر..فازدانت بطلتها القمرية تسير وقد سبقتها أحلامها وأمانيها على أمل أن تغدو بعد هذا الحفل زوجة ً صالحة وأماً حنون..
وبالفعل تعالت الزغاريد وبشائر الفرح والسرور من قبل الحاضرين من النساء والأطفال وسط خيمة (الفرح المشؤوم)..غير إن تلك الزغاريد مالبثت أن تحولت إلى عويلٍ وصراخ ممزوجين بطعم الألم والجراح...


تمهيد:

تنتشر صالات الأفراح في كافة المدن والمناطق السعودية باستثناء منطقة القطيف والمناطق الشيعية المحيطة بها. ومن الغريب خلو القطيف من أي فندق. ويقوم مسؤول كبيربنفسه بتنفيذ الحظر على الصالات منذ (15) عاما. وقد فرض هذا الحظر لمنع الشيعة من استخدام الصالات لتنظيم تجمعات دينية واجتماعية كحفلات الزواج. ولكن تزايد عدد السكان وتضاؤل عدد الحسينيات جعل الخيام الكبيرة الاختيار الأوحد لاقامة حفلات الزواج, مما تسبب في وقوع كارثة القديح وهي أكبر فاجعة سعودية في عقود عديدة. 
ففي تاريخ 28يوليو 1999 ابتلعت النيران خيمة أفراح فذهب ضحية ذلك وفاة 76 امرأة وطفلا وعشرات الجرحى في مدينة القديح بمنطقة القطيف وبعد هذه الحادثة تم بناء صالة الملك عبدالله وفتح المجال الى أبناء القطيف لبناء الصالات
تفاصيل الحادث الذي ألهب القلوب..

في تاريخ 15\4\1420هــ (الموافق 28/7/1999م) وفي قرية القديح بالقطيف. , توجه المدعوون من النساء والأطفال لحضور زفاف العروس (فاطمة علوي ناصر أبو الرحي 22 سنة ), فدخلوا الخيمة (المشؤومة) مزغردين, فرحين تملؤهم البهجة والسرور..وتعالت ضحكات الأطفال والفتيات واختلطت أصوات أيديهم الناعمة المخضبة بروح الحناء وهي تصفق فرحاً وسعادة..
نعم إنه العرس المثالي الذي تحلم به كل فتاة وتتمناه أن يكون مقدمة لحياةٍ زوجية ٍ سعيدة مع من اختارته زوجاً لتكون معه أسرة ً كلها حب ومودة ووئام..
غير أن كل هذه الأحلام تبددت في مهدها..ففي حوالي الساعة 10,40 دقيقة مساءاً غربت شمس الفرح وغابت عن عائلتي المطرود وأبو الرحي.
اشتعلت النيران في خيمة الفرح..فتحول العرس إلى حقل ٍ لحصاد الألم والآهات.. دب الفزع في قلوب الجميع وصار الكل يركض هنا وهناك على أمل الهروب من حرارة النيران والخروج من تلك الخيمة المشؤومة التي لم تكن تحوي سوى مخرجاً واحداً..
انقلبت أغاني الزفاف إلى صيحاتٍ ملتهبة, وتخلت تلك الأيدي الصغيرة عن التصفيق لتحاول يائسة ً أن تتشبث بذيول الحياة متعلقة ً في ثوبٍ أسود ٍ عاند فستان الزفاف الأبيض وطغى عليه بكل حقدٍ ووحشية..
وعلى هذا الحال, استمرت النيران المشتعلة (تضيء) ليلة الزفاف وتلتهم الأحلام والأماني والأرواح لفترةٍ قاربت الساعة إلى أن تم إخمادها أخيراً, وصارت أصوات الناس تتعالى فزعاً وحزناً من هول مانتج عن الحادث المؤلم..







نتائج الحادث المؤلم (العرس الدامي)..

عدد الضحايا اكثر من (76) حالة وفاة وأكثر من أربعمائة حالة إصابة.

ـ أغلب الضحايا والمصابين من النساء والأطفال.

ـ أكثر من مائة وعشرون حالة دخلت المستشفى في غرف العناية المركزة.




صورة مأساوية من الحادث:

ـ العروسة (كريمة أبي الرحي) كانت في عداد الضحايا علماً بأنها تمكنت من الخروج من الخيمة إلا أنها دخلت مرة أخر في وسط النيران وذلك لانقاذ الطفل الرضيع من عائلتها وقد شيعت الجماهير المكتضة جثمانها الطاهر وهي محفوفة بالشموع والورود.

ـ وجدت احدى الامهات الضحايا وهي على هيئة الحاضنة لطفلها حيث كانت على ما يبدو تحمي رضيعها عن لهيب النيران.

ـ بعد عدة ساعات من إخماد النيران وجدت عدة جثث من النساء والأطفال وهي رامية بنفسها في جدوال المياه دفعاً لحرارة النيران التي ألهبت أجسامهم.

ـ إحدى الضحايا حاولت الخروج من الخيمة الملتهبة وتمكنت من إخراج جزءاً من جسمها إلا ان النيران أكلت النصف الآخر وفاضت روحها على هذه الحالة.

ـ استمرت النيران مشتعلة في الخيمة لاقل من ساعة بعدها تم إخماد النيران في ما حضر الاطفاء الحكومي بعد أربعين دقيقة من الحادث.

ـ من شدة لهيب النيران سقط سقف الخيمة على رؤوس النساء والأطفال مما تسبب في ازدياد عدد الضحايا كما أن الخيمة المعدة للجلسة ما كانت تحوي إلا مدخلاً واحداً.

ـ ظلت عدة جثث لم يتم التعرف عليها لحد الآن وذلك لشدة تفحمها وإصابتها بالحروق الشديدة.

مواقف مشرفة:

ـ تقدمت مجموعة من الشباب بكل بسالة وشجاعة وبادرت لزج نفسها في وسط النيران الملتهبة لإنقاذ النساء والأطفال وحسب نقل شهود عيان في الحادثة أنه لو لا تلك الجهود التي بذلوها لكان عدد الضحايا أكثر مما هو بالفعل.

ـ المئات من المواطنين الشرفاء اكتضوا في المستشفيات وذلك للتبرع بالدم وتقديم جميع ما يحتاجه المصابون.

ـ تشكلت فرق من الشباب للخدمات والاتصالات والإنقاذ أخذت على عاتقها تقديم العون للضحايا والمصابين وذويهم.

ـ باتت بلدة القديح حتى صباح يوم الخميس بأكملها ساهرة لصدمة الحدث ولتقديم الخدمات والعون للمصابين وذويهم.

ـ هبت جماهير المدن والقرى المجاورة مسرعة للقديح مواساة ومشاطرة لذوي الضحايا مبدين كامل الاستعداد لتقديم العون.

ـ دعى بعض علماء المنطقة لإعلان الحداد العام ولإنزال الزينة التي كانت معلقة في عدة قرى بمناسبة احتفالات الزواج المقام في تلك القرى.

ـ عمت حالة الحداد الشعبي جميع مدن وقرى القطيف كما أن القطيف والمدن المجاورة لها لبست ثوب الحزن والأسى.

ـ هبت جماهير غفيرة من الأحساء والدمام للمشاركة في التشيع والوقوف بجانب القديح المنكوبة.

ـ قدر عدد الحضور اليومي في التشيع من بلدة القديح والقرى المجاورة لها بأكثر من 100 ألف مشيع.

بعض العوائل المفجوعة

ـ أبو الرحي (9 نساء و 10 أطفال). ـ المطرود (3 نساء وعدد من الاطفال).

ـ غزوي. ـ المرزوق.

ـ البندري. ـ الفندي.

ـ الخلف. ـ القايد.

ـ العلوي. ـ الخضراوي.

ـ كريكيش. ـ السعيدي.

ـ الجنبي. ـ العبيدي.

ـ الشيخ حسين. ـ الاجامي (امرأتان وهن اخوات).

نضيء في هذه الليلة شمعة..نتأمل بصمت ٍ تكسره جراحنا وتهمس القلوب المحترقة:

تمر السنين ويمضي الزمان وفي كل عام..تنفتح الجراح بكل ألم ٍ وأنين حين نذكر عروساً قد تخضبت بالنار والدماء بدل الحناء..
صعب أن ننسى ذاك المشهد المأساوي وصعب أن ننسى أحبتنا وأهالينا ممن راحوا ضحايا في مثل ذلك اليوم. .

في مساء يوم الأربعاء الموافق 15/4/1420هـ وفي تمام الساعة العاشرة وأربعين دقيقة وقع حريق في خيمة معدة لزفاف عروس من أهالي القديح. وكانت الخيمة مكتظة بالنساء والأطفال. وما ان انتشر خبر الحريق في البلدة حتى خرج اغلب أهالي البلدة الى موقع الخيمة-التي لم تستمر بها النيران الا بضع دقائق حتى أتت على اغلب من فيها من النساء والأطفال- لاستطلاع الأمر وتقديم المساعدات الممكنة ومحاولة إنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه، حيث قام شباب البلد بنقل المصابين والموتى الى مستوصف الجمعية ومستوصفات ومستشفيات المنطقة بواسطة سياراتهم الخاصة الى ان وصلت سيارات الإسعاف الى موقع الحادثة. وبمجرد وصول خبر الحريق، جند المستوصف كافة إمكانياته من عيادات وأجهزة وطاقم طبي وطاقم تمريض وجميع العاملين من موظفين وسائقين وإداريين وسيارات الإسعاف وذلك لإسعاف المصابين وتقديم الخدمات العلاجية اللازمة لهم وقد استقبل المستوصف ما يزيد على (60) حالة حريق بالإضافة الى اكثر من (20) حالة انهيار عصبي لاقارب المصابين والمتوفين، ولعظم المصاب وكبر عدد المصابين في الحادثة، فقد استعان المستوصف بسيارات الإسعاف من المستوصفات القريبة وجمعيات المحافظة الخيرية إضافة الى سيارات الأهالي الخاصة لنقل عدد كبير من الحالات الى مستشفيات المنطقة. كما تم التنسيق مع المستشفيات لنقل عدد كبير من السباب المتطوعين للتبرع بالدم بواسطة سيارات وحافلات الجمعية وسيارات الأهالي.
بعد عملية نقل المصابين والموتى الى المستشفيات، قام المستوصف في نفس الليلة بإرسال فاكس لجميع مستشفيات ومستوصفات المنطقة للإفادة عن الحالات المنومة لديهم وحالتها حتى يطمئن أهاليهم ويعرفوا أماكن تواجدهم وقد ذهب الأهالي للبحث عن ذويهم المفقودين بالمستوصفات والمستشفيات ولم يذق أحد من أهالي البلدة النوم تلك الليلة حتى ظهر فجر يوم الخميس، وما بزغ الفجر الا عن (32) شهيدا بالإضافة الى اكثر من (150) مصابا. وقد تطلب البحث من الأهالي الوقت الكثير حيث ان بعضهم لم يعثر على مفقودة الا في اليوم الثاني أو الثالث وذلك لتعدد المستشفيات تارة أو لتغير ملامح المفقودين من شدة الحريق تارة أخرى.

نتائج الكارثة

منذ ذلك اليوم والقديح تنزف فلذات كبدها. فواحدة تلو الاخرى تلبي نداء ربها وتلتحق بركب شقيقاتها والعدد يتزايد يوما بعد اخر حتى وصل عدد الراحلات الى ستة وسبعين شهيدة بين ام وفتاة في ريعان شبابها وطفل لم يبلغ الحلم، ولا زالت بعض المستشفيات تحتضن بعض المصابين لتلقي العلاج، بالاضافة الى اكثر من مائة مصابا في بيوتهم، اغلبهم يتلقى العلاج بشكل يومي في مستوصف الجمعية او في منازلهم، ولم تقف الكارثة عند هذا الحد بل تعدته الى اكثر واعظم مما نتصور. فخلفت اثارا اجتماعية بعيدة المدى وانهيارات نفسية حرجة للغاية وخلفت ايضا العشرات من الاطفال والصبية الذين حرموا من حنان الامومة وعطفها وكذلك العديد من الاسر التي لم تعرف طعم الاستقرار العائلي لانشغال الاباء والامهات بمراسم العزاء او متابعة حالات ذويهم في المستشفيات، مما استعى بعض بنات هذه الاسر الطالبات في المراحل الثانوية والجامعات لترك دراستهن والقيام بشؤون منازلهن. هذا وقد بلغ عدد الاسر المتضررة من الكارثة اكثر من (100) مائة اسرة معظمهم من ذوي الدخل المحدود. والجدول التالي يوضح بالارقام احصائية ما خلفته الكارثة بعد مرور عام على حدوثها:


عدد الوفيات 76 
المرضى في مستشفيات المملكة 1 
المرضى في مستشفيات خارج المملكة 19 
المرضى تحت رعاية مستوصف الجمعية 45 
الامهات المتوفيات 30 
الامهات المصابات 21 
الاطفال المصابين 32 
الاطفال المصابين دون تنويم 3 
اطفال الاسر المنكوبة 88 
مجموع الاسر المنكوبة 101 

الحالات النفسية التي تمت متابعتها 
الرجال 20 
النساء 75 
الاطفال 20 

رحم الله من قرأ سورة الفاتحة و أهدى ثوابها إلى أرواح ضحايا الفاجعة العظيمة بالقديح
بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ * صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *


صدق الله العظيم .
مع تحياتي 
العقرب المغامر

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ذكرى مؤلمة 
لن يبرح أثرها من نفوسنا 
شكري وامتناني لك 
وانا أقرأ تذكرت يوم الاربعاء كنت في طريقي لسوق الاربعاء في القديح حيث انني قديحية اسكن الناصرة ورأيت الحركة في شوارع القديح  فقلت في نفسي يالله صحيح فرق بين قديحنا والناصرة ...القديح بلد حي بس الناصرة بيوت مافيها روح 
وفي ليلتها شب الحريق وفي اليوم الثاني ذهبت مع امي للعزاء وكانت القديح اشد وحشة من المقبرة 
بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ * صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

----------


## نور الهدى

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ * صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

الله يرحمهم برحمته الواسعه

----------


## شوق الربيع

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ * صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

الله يرحمهم برحمته الواسعه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
*جرح القديح لا يدنثر مع مرور الزمن*
*على الرغم من أنني لست بقطيفية ولكنني* 
*شاهدت الحادثة في شريط الفيديو* 
*وإلى الآن لم أنسى هذه الواقعة الأليمة*

*أشكركـ أخي على الجهد*

----------


## كبرياء

*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ * صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ **

*الله يرحمهم ..* 

*إنا لله وانا إليه راجعون ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حقيقةً لايزال ذلك الجرح في قلوبنا*
*أنا شخصياً قديحية*
*وإلى اليوم أرى اطفالاً كبروا وهم مصابين شوه الحريق جمال وجوههم وأجسامهم..*
*فيقشعر بدني حزناً واسى عليهم*
*رحم الله من مضى منهم وشفى الله المرضى المنظورين بواسع رحمته..*
*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ * صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *
صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ * صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *


صدق الله العظيم

----------


## حبايب

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم....


بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ * صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *


صدق الله العظيم .

----------


## fatma2008

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾
الله يرحمهم جميعا 
فاجعه اليمه

----------


## شاري الطيب

رحم الله من مضى منهم وشفى الله المرضى المنظورين بواسع رحمته..
*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ * صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *
صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## بشارة خير

صحيح ذكرى مؤلمة لن تنسى ابدا والله يرحمهم  ويعافي المرضى للان لحد الحين في ناس مازالت تتعالج من اثار الحريق . والله يكيفنا الشر ويبعده عنا  جميعا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ * صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *

الله يرحمهم برحمته ويسكنهم فسيح جناته
فعلا حادثه مؤلمه..

----------


## ليالي الخبر

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ 
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾

----------


## ايات الروح

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ * صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *
صدق الله العلي العظيم



الله يرحمهم برحمته الواسعه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

لا زال جرحهم في القلوب  وإنما انعم الله على عباده بالصبر
ونسأل الله لهم بالرحمة والعفو والغفران

----------


## ورده محمديه

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ


الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ * الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ * مَـالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ * إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ * اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ * صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ *
صدق الله العلي العظيم
الله يرحم امواتنا وامواتهم واموت جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين
ويفرج عن الباقينا فرجنا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

الله يرحم امواتنا واموات المؤمنين والمؤمنااات
ياااااااااه تلك الليله ماتنسى ابدا"
اتذكر كل تفاصيلهااا كانت ليله كئيبه وحزينه ومفجعه 
ماطلع علينا الصبح واحناا مصدقين وبعدين صرناا كأنا في مقبرة القديح تغيرت 
من هذااك اليوم ماعادت مثل اول
بس الحمدلله على كل حال
رحمهم الله جميعا"

----------


## أسرار الليل

مع أني كنتـ صغيرهـ .. بس اذكر اللي صار ..
كانتـ ايام صعبهـ .. اشوفـ الكل يتكلم عن القديح واللي صار .. وأني طفلهـ ماني فاهمه شي.. بس اللي شفتهـ من عيونهم حزن ماله حدود ..
الله يرحم الموتى .. ويعين المصابينـ .. ويشافيهم ..

----------


## سماءك حلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم * الحمد لله رب العالمين *الرحمن الرحيم * مالك يوم الدين * إياك نعبد وأياك نستعين *إهدنا الضراط المستقيم *صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم * ولا الضآلين*

----------

